# new buck



## poorboys (Dec 13, 2010)

my new buck!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats, he's beautiful.  I bet he'll make pretty babies.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 13, 2010)

That doe in the background sure is giving him the eye! 

Congrats!


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 13, 2010)

He looks very big.  What breed are they?  I am new to goats and it's like a candy store, the more "flavors" I see the more I would love to have!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2010)

He's a Nubian...and a handsome fellow at that.

*saying to myself* I do not need another buck, I do not need another buck, I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER BUCK....


----------



## warthog (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow he is lovely  congrats


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 13, 2010)

He is a handsome fellow!  

He looks alot like the buck my gals were bred to this year.  I can't wait to see our babies in a few months!

Congratulations!!


----------



## poorboys (Dec 13, 2010)

he looks like he'd tear your head off, but he's really a good behaved goat, the goat in the background  is another buck, he's the one I raised this year and am trying to sell. he's just keeping an eye on the new buck, so he keeps his distance if you know what I mean!!!!! I sure am hoping for good babies, YES ROLL, I DON'T NEED ANOTHER BUCK!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats he is a nice looking boy! Sure to give you pretty babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2010)

Nooo, I wasn't saying you didn't need one...I'm reminding myself *I* don't need one.  Seeing him gave me the buck-shopping itch and my boer buck search is hard enough, LOL.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 14, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> That doe in the background sure is giving him the eye!
> 
> Congrats!


  I saw that too!! "Who the new boy in town"  

Congrats he is a handsome fella!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oppsie!! I thought the one eyeballing the new boy was a doe toooo!!!  Sorry boy!! Your just very pretty!!  Thats all!!!

Thats funny!! Made the same mistake!!!


----------



## poorboys (Dec 14, 2010)

ROLL, JUST MEANT I DON'T NEED ANOTHER BUCK TOO!!!!! I HAVE 4 RIGHT NOW AND THAT'S WHAT MY DH SAID (ANOTHER BUCK)!!!!!!! I COULD'NT HELP MYSELF ON THIS ONE, JUST LIKE I DON'T NEED ANOTHER DOE!!!!!  I HAVE TO QUIT FALLING IN LOVE, I NEED TO QUIT FALLING IN LOVE:


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 14, 2010)

Welllll....I'll take that new boy off your hands, should you decide you really don't need him.

*wink, wink*


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 14, 2010)

What a good looking boy, I like that topline.


----------



## _sonshine_ (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL brothers!  he looks like my buck!


----------

